# Forum problems



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Couldn't login in the forum from yesterday evening till about an hour ago...


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

I've only just managed to get on to the forum after trying most of yesterday and this morning.

The following URL (OK in the past) is not working for me:

http://www.********.co.uk/

If I try the following this works OK.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/

Anyone experiencing this problem ?


----------

